# Texas Slam Baby !!!!



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Just don't get no better than this ya'll .... My first ever Texas Slam!!!!
Meet up with a fellow 2cooler and new friend "OnedayScratch" and man we did it with style wading the incoming tide. There was more bait around than you could shake a stick at. Man I don't believe there is a happier fisherman in the great state of Texas tonight. BIG thanks goes out to OneDayScratch... GO FIGHTING IRISH !!!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Trout in first pic was biggest 24" second trout 22" redfish just over 24" flounder was 15"


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Let's go for the repeat


----------

